# לוחות בינגו תוצרת בית



## oggi2 (19/3/12)

לוחות בינגו תוצרת בית 
היי, אני רוצה לעשות לגדולה ליומולדת לוחות בינגו ולבחור בעצמי את האייקונים (תמונות מהחי והצומח +מספרים), מישהי יודעת על תכנה אני יכולה להכניוס ולקבל 30-40 לוחות עם בחירה רנדומלית?


----------



## beky1 (19/3/12)

להכנת לוח  http://www.dltk-cards.com/bingo/bingo1.asp


----------



## oggi2 (19/3/12)

אהלן! מה שלומך? 
ופלויד?
את האתר הזה מצאתי, הוא מתאים מלבד העובדה שאני רוצה להכין לבד את הנושאים של הבינגו , יש לך עוד רעיון?
תודה?


----------



## beky1 (20/3/12)

היי , פלויד מנמנמת לה על השטיח 
מעבר לזה אני לחפש עוד.


----------



## oggi2 (20/3/12)

לא מאמינה תמונה? 
איזה כיף לשמוע, תודה!


----------



## beky1 (20/3/12)

אצלמן  ואשלח לך במסר


----------



## beky1 (20/3/12)

צילמתי ושלחתי לך מסר
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 האו


----------



## ShirShir (20/3/12)

לא מכירה תוכנות כאלה אבל 
אפשר להכין לבד


----------



## דוריק30 (22/3/12)

אני עושה את זה בעצמי 
יש לי לוחות ריקים מוכנים באקסל, אם את רוצה שאני אשלח לך.
זה קצת יותר עבודה, אבל לא חשבתי שיש תוכנה כזאת, אז אפילו לא בדקתי


----------

